# [SOLVED]Dziwny blad z siecia.

## crocop

Wczoraj, jak z reszta codziennie, wlaczylem gentoo posiedzialem, poklikalem potem wylaczylem i poszedlem spac. Dzis okazuje sie ze nie dziala internet. Od razu sprawdzilem ifconfig, moduly kernela itd(wszytsko wydawało się być ok) no i najwazniejsze - ping na dowolny serwer wraca - 0% straconych pakietow, więc internet jest, tylko że kiedy próbuje wejsc przez firefoxa na jakiekolwiek www to moge czekac i do grudnia a i tak nie wejdzie. SSH tak samo - mam sesje ekg na serwerze ktory stoi w innej sieci i codziennie sie na niego loguje. Dzis nagle niewiadomo dlaczego ssh takze probuje sie polaczyc ale nie wywala bledu o tym, ze nie widzi serwera. Poprostu caly czas jest wlaczone probujac sie polaczyc ale nie daje rady. Co dziwne minute potem kiedy wchodze na widnowsa wszytsko dzila. I ping, i www przez firefoxa, i ssh przez putty. Wracjac do gentoo to wczoraj zainstalowalem eselect-compiler i k3b. Dzisiaj obie te aplikacje wywalilem bo myslalem ze to z jakis dziwcznych powod jest zrodlem bledu ale okazuje sie ze nie. Wczoraj robilem tez update systemu i chyba bylo tam cos z kdenet czy jakis taki podobny pakiet(wersja 3.5.5) ale wszytsko poszlo bez blednie wiec nie podejrzewam, ze to moze sie okazac przczyna. Czy ktos doswiadczyl czegos podobnego ? Prosze o jakies wskazowki bo samemu nic nie jestem w stanie wymyslec.Last edited by crocop on Sat Nov 18, 2006 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

DNSy OK?

----------

## crocop

Tak DNSy na 100% sprawne. Resolve.conf sprawdzalem kilka razy. Nikt nie ma pomyslu?

----------

## argasek

Masz aktywne iptables? Może masz zablokowany ruch TCP?

----------

## crocop

Tak jak napisalem. Albo iptables nie mam nawet zainstalowanych, albo moje portage klamie.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Hejka. 

Podłączam się do tematu i zgłaszam, że mam podobny problem. 

Gdy zabieram swojego lapka na uczelnię to gdy podłączam się do sieci na jednym z instytutów sieć nagle wariuje. Mogę puścić tylko jednego pinga co jakiś czas. Reszta natychmiast przepada. Nie mogę korzystać prawie w ogóle z internetu - tylko kadu czasem udaje się coś jakby szarpnąć i przegladarki po kilka bajtów  :Shocked:  na sekundę przesyłają. Także nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi. Może to jakaś dzika ochrona sieci? U mnie wydaje się wszystko w porządku. Wszędzie indziej wszystko działa. Gdy przełączę się tam na Windę to mam po 2MB/s... I bądź tu ktoś mądry...

----------

## crocop

Najbardziej denerwujace jest to, ze na windowsie siec u mnie tez dziala, wiec np. o jakiejkolwiek pomocy od providera moge zapomniec. Szukalem na forach angielskojezycznych ale nikt o tym jeszcze nie pisal. U mnie przestalo dzialac z dnia na dzien po updacie, wiec moze jakis pakiet pojedynczy popsuli  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Przypomniało mi się, że kiedyś widziałem też podobny wątek na forum - no i znalazłem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511967.html. lindal sugeruje, że może to być jajko... Cholera wie - w sumie by pasowało. crocop, update'owałeś kernela ostatnio?

----------

## crocop

W sumie to nie mam ani najnowszego, ani jakis stary to on tez nie jest - 2.6.18-r1.

Tak dla ciekawosci wrzuce moje  *Quote:*   

> emerge --info

 

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r6 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-3.4.6,

glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sun, 12 Nov 2006 09:31:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6, 2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r6

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf

/etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox

sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times

--compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180

--exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 PHP X alsa apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cgi cli

cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode

esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv

input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux

ldap libg++ linguas_pl mad mikmod mp3 mp4 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly

nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4

quicktime readline reflection sdl session speedup spell spl ssl tcpd truetype

truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_nv

video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa vorbis xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS,

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Dzis juz pozno, ale tak jak napisane jest w podanym przez Ciebie temacie trzeba bedzie sprobowac skompilowac nowsze jajko. Moze ta wersja jakas malo stabilna jest, choc do tej pory nie moglem na nia zlego slowa powiedziec.

----------

## pszemas

mialem to samo, nie moglem za cholere tego naprawic, rzecz dziala sie przy nowych jajkach. Na forum znalazlem rozwiazanie

```
echo 4096 87380 174760 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
```

do local.start i smiga =]

Bug w krenelu po prostu.

----------

## crocop

Faktycznie, to rozwiazalo problem. Wielkie dzieki  :Exclamation:   Mimo wszytsko mam wrazenie ze internet chodzi jakos wolniej ;] Spróbuje jeszcze ze starszymi jajkami, może tam tego problemu nie bedzie.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Dobrze wiedzieć. W takim razie ja też to sprawdzę jak najszybciej i dam znać.  :Smile: 

----------

## crocop

Jestem po kilku godzinach sprawdzania co dziala a co nie. Wiec, po dodaniu tej linijki owszem internet ruszyl, ale padal co chwila. Zupelnie nie wiem czemu. Skompilowalem wiec wersje 2.6.16-r9 do ktorej nie dodwalem juz nic do tcp_rmem i internet chodzi prawie bez zarzutu. Prawie, bo o emerge --sync moge zapomniec - same timeouty,a przy emerge -auD world sciaganie tez szlo opornie - przed kazdym sciagniecie 2,3 proby zakonczone timeoutami. Kurt Steiner: daje SOLVED , ale czekam na Twoje doswiadczenia  :Smile:  A ha, i to forum baaaardzo powoli sie laduje, na windowsie na napisanie posta czekam 3-4 sek, na gentoo nawet do 30, wczesniej tak nie bylo  :Sad: 

----------

## pszemas

Sproboj zainstalowac najnowsze jajko, moze cos naprawili, wiem ze dosc ciezka jest to sprawa, bo omawiana byla na jakiejs developerskiej liscie dyskusyjnej.

----------

## crocop

Tak jak pisalem w poprzednim poscie 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 tez powodowalo znaczne zwolnienie sieci. W koncu zdecydowalem przejsc na vanilla-sources dokladnie wersja 2.6.18 i wszytsko jest tak jak byc powinno. Tak, wiec przemas mial racje ze jajka stabilne prosto z kernel.org nie maja juz tego bledu.

----------

